# PBR300X4 decent for HLCD's?



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm currently gathering the audio to run in my C5 corvette. Its been a long process thus far but its slowly coming together. Right now I have:

ID fullsize horns with CD1Pro's 
360.2 processor (I realize that its not the best but I had it from a previous install. It will be swapped out eventually for something better.) 
18sound 8MB400 drivers

I'm now working on the amps for this setup. I will be going wth Zuki amps for the midbass and the yet to determined sub. The reason I'm going with his amps strictly because of his customer service. I was emailing him steady last year regarding this install and he couldn't have been more helpful.

I realize the PBR300X4 is @ 4 channel non-bridgable amp but thats fine. Running just 2 of the 4 channels should put me at roughly 40w x 2 @ 8 ohms. From all the reading I've done on here its seems like that will be right inline with what I should be shooting for.

My question is what are everyone's thoughts on this amp for this application? Is there anything wrong with using this boosted rail design for horns? I'm treading on all new territory here regarding horns so any thoughts whould be helpful.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Power wise, I am sure it will be fine. Sound wise, who knows, it won't sound bad but I am not sure of the SQ of those amps. I am sure nobody has tried one of those amps on horns yet.


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

Why not use an Arc KS125.4? I've read on Rockford's info about the PBR300X4 and saw in a promo video that they say ONLY use 4-ohm loads with this amplifier. Maybe calling their tech support would help clear things up, but since I personally haven't fooled around with BR technology I'd follow their instructions.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

My brother runs one in his Solstice because of space. Its running a Kicker comp set in the front and th factory rears. He has the matching mono on a sub. Its a good amount of power for sure, but I wouldn't expect alot of "sq" out of it. I know there are some small Linear Powers in the classifieds or something like the older Memphis amps that are small and would serve the same purpose and sound better doing it.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

The main reason I'm considering this amp is I can get my hands on one for $40 shipped to me. I'm working a deal with someone at a shop that I prepaid some labor to that I'm no longer going to need. So for an additional $40 I can have this amp in my hands. Not a bad deal for a fully authorized amp.

I will give a call to Rockford regarding whether or not I can run it at 8 ohms. I would imagine it won't be an issue but I will check anyway. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I work for an RF dealer... I can tell you from firsthand experience that the pbr300x4 will not work with anything other than a nominal 4 ohm impedance.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Good to know. I'm glad I haven't picked it up yet. Maybe I can work a different deal out then. Thanks guys for all the feedback.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

For $40 you might just want to grab it though. With a a pair of those and their sub amp you could have a whole active system in your glove box.


----------

